# Bremsgeräusche am Onkel mit der Elixir X0...



## rene_gade81 (24. Juni 2012)

Ich finde keinen passenden thread in der suchfunktion, daher hier auch noch mal ... 

Ich habe mein bike ( onkel )  jetzt seit februar, bin noch keine trails etc. mit gefahren, aber schon einige km auf der str. 

Nun geht mir die bremse voll auf die eier hinten... 

1. Extrem lautes quietschen bei nässe... 

2. HA bremse hört sich an, als wenn sie die bremsscheibe fräsen würde. Es hört sich an, als wenn der belag verglast wäre, aber das kann ja nun wirklich nicht sein, da ich noch keine vollbremsungen hinlegen musste... 

Habt ihr eine ahnung... Könnt ihr n tip geben welcher bremsbelag ok wäre... Hat einer die bremse auch an seinem rad ?! 

Gruß


----------



## rene_gade81 (13. Juli 2012)

Noch akut dieses nervigen kratzen/ knirschen/quietschen... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (15. Juli 2012)

Lösung wäre...ich kauf dir das Bike fürn 10er ab.


----------



## Gille84 (15. Juli 2012)

Interessant wäre vielleicht: Was für eine Bremse hast du an deinem Onkel???


----------



## BSChris (16. Juli 2012)

Gille84 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre vielleicht: Was für eine Bremse hast du an deinem Onkel???



Steht doch oben im Titel...eine Elixir X0


----------



## rene_gade81 (16. Juli 2012)

BSChris schrieb:


> Steht doch oben im Titel...eine Elixir X0


----------



## hansmeier (16. Juli 2012)

Wie sagte ich gestern noch so schön zu nem Kumpel während einer Mega(!)-Schlammtour: 

"S-cheisse, meine Bremsen schleifen! Ich brauch ein neues Rad!"


----------



## rene_gade81 (16. Juli 2012)

Problem beseitigt, habe die bremse noch ein mal richtig justiert... nun isses wieder schön !   Naja die ganzen unterlegscheiben etc. an den " neuen " aufnahmen beim 2012 mod. sind halt doch nicht sooooo das gelbe vom ei wa ?! 


greetz


----------

